# My smoking room/humidor



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, here is my place of relaxation when i get home:


----------



## abush22678 (Jan 2, 2010)

All I can say is that you have a pretty sweet hideout, and it is probably the envy of many people.


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

That looks very elegant, yet cozy. I'm curious about ventilation/humidification. How do you accomplish them?


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thats pretty awesome..


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm jealous. Looks great.


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

Ventilation was pretty simple actually, you know those recessed ceiling bathroom fan vents that you get at the hardware store for about $19. I got the one you can run circular ducting from, so just ran it thru the ledger board to the outside of the house. As for humidification, i use a bionare air purifier/humidifier ans well as a air-o-swiss ultrasonic always set to 65%. The room stay at around 63 and 68%. If you look in the right corner you will see the air-o-swiss and heres a pic of the bionare also.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

budkole said:


> Well, here is my place of relaxation when i get home:


Very nice! I wish I had a place like that!!


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Very jealous. Looks like a great place to relax.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Great job, that looks terrific.


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

How are you sealing it off from the rest of the house? Is it "wife" friendly? By this I mean "my" wife who, while tolerant of my cigar smoking, would never allow it in the house (I would only smoke indoors if it was truly undetectable, odorwise wife or no wife).


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

budkole said:


> Well, here is my place of relaxation when i get home:


wow lucky, nice I think I see some woodford reserve and blantons?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

damn. thats nice. i now have a goal when we get a house of our own.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks very nice my friend. Do you have a calibrated hygro to double check the humidity?


----------



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

very nice setup


----------



## jmouche1 (Mar 1, 2010)

thats awesome my friend.. I'm green with envy


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

HMMWV said:


> How are you sealing it off from the rest of the house? Is it "wife" friendly? By this I mean "my" wife who, while tolerant of my cigar smoking, would never allow it in the house (I would only smoke indoors if it was truly undetectable, odorwise wife or no wife).


no special sealing, other than the seal around the door. The room was actually my wifes idea. when im not in there smoking and even sometimes when i am smoking, she comes in and lounges around, reads etc....


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

mrsmitty said:


> Looks very nice my friend. Do you have a calibrated hygro to double check the humidity?


nah, no calibrated hygro. but, i do have 3 in the room on the various shelves.


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

Schecter30 said:


> wow lucky, nice I think I see some woodford reserve and blantons?


lol, good eye.


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow champ... That really IS a nice setup.

Can I get dimensions on the room? Looks big and cozy enough for two people?

-SS


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nice setup indeed sir! :nod:


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice !!


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

ShortyStogie said:


> Wow champ... That really IS a nice setup.
> 
> Can I get dimensions on the room? Looks big and cozy enough for two people?
> 
> -SS


The room is 7'3" x 12'. Its perfect for 2 people, maybe three.

Thanks to everyone for the compliments on the room.


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Very nice, looks like a great place to relax.


----------



## carguy13 (Feb 27, 2010)

sweet man cave. 

that looks like a smokers paradise.


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

That is a room I aspire to have!!! Awesome!!


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

thats an awsome looking room man.
I thought that thing in the corner was a stereo till you mentioned otherwise. haha..


----------



## cigllortars (Mar 16, 2010)

Epic.....


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Can I come over & play??? I asked my wife & she said its OK!!


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

Whoa nice!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Beautiful room!


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

Super nice!


----------



## Masterbrewer (Mar 15, 2010)

You sellin' time shares to the room?


----------

